# ملف رائع رائع رائع عن صيانة centrifugal pump



## ahmed taye3 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف رائع رائع رائع عن صيانة centrifugal pump


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aylkkkkm22y


----------



## engr.amin (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وائل عبده (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hamadalx (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف جميل .. بارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي


----------



## ملك محمود (26 أكتوبر 2009)

thankssssssss


----------



## ياسرمصطفي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد ربنا يكرمك

هذا الملف سيساعدني كتير في عملي


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علاءالدين بنيان (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الملف الحلو والتنزيل السريع


----------



## علي عبدالله زياد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

كيفية حساب معدل التصريف


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جــــــــــــــــــــــارى التحميــــــــــل 
وان شاء الله يكون الملف ممتع


----------



## nartop (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف رررررررررررررررررررائع شكرا لك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## عمارسامي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ماف رائع رائع كلش 
وشككككككككرااااااا


----------



## mohamed s badawy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف مميذ ومفيد جدا جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد القليعي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
أرجوا المزيد من المعلومات عن المضخات 
وخاصة المضخات الغاطسة
وشكرا*


----------



## احمد عبد الواحد86 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه ملف رائع لسبب بسيط
انا قريت كتب كتير عن centrifugal pumps and compressors
بس بصراحه ملقتش كتاب يبسط المعلومه زى الكتاب بتاعك ده
شكرا يا مان


----------



## سباعي1 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر اجزله على هذا الملف القيم


----------



## alienge (8 فبراير 2010)

نشكر لكم جهودكم


----------



## م0بشار (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الحبيب


----------



## gewargees (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (12 مايو 2010)

ملف رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (28 مايو 2010)

فعلا ملف ممتاز.....شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ahmedelshafiy (2 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (3 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## abdraouf1 (5 يناير 2011)

*مسادة*



ahmed taye3 قال:


> ملف رائع رائع رائع عن صيانة centrifugal pump
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aylkkkkm22y


سيدي الكريم واستاذنا القدير 
مشكور على الجهود, ولكن لم يتم التحميل


----------



## م / صلاح الدين (6 يناير 2011)

شكر وبارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب المميز


----------

